# Winnie's pups



## woodsie (Apr 15, 2014)

Winnie was a real champ again and had  beautiful puppies yesterday. She of course had to move out of the nice nest I had built and headed into the straw half way through whelping but she moved them all carefully and has them all positioned nicely now. 8 is perfect because they all have a spot at the milk bar and they all seem to be about even in size, no runts. They are all white again, well some have grey ears but they all lighten to white shortly...time to break out the colored velcro collars so I can tell them apart.

She is still kind of protective of them so I haven't messed with her and checked the sexes yet. Should be able to get a sex count this afternoon. I already have 5 homes lined up for these ones, apparently spring is a better time for people to be in the mark


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 15, 2014)

She does look awful watchful right now.  Congratulations.


----------



## elevan (Apr 15, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## woodsie (Apr 15, 2014)

5 boys, 3 girls....won Winnie over with a bowl of fresh goats milk...how could she resist!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 15, 2014)

AWWWW! 

Congrats! I LOVE pyrs!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 15, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 15, 2014)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Prairie Farm Woman (Apr 16, 2014)

They are beautiful!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats! Just the right amount!


----------



## woodsie (Apr 17, 2014)

argh....got one that got cold yesterday, got her back up and nursing with warm beanbags, house time, bottle and lots of prayers....this morning two of the girls, the one from before plus another girl are lethargic. So back in the house and praying they will come around. Its so awful no knowing if they will make it. Any other tricks to help the weaker pups?


----------



## elevan (Apr 17, 2014)

@woodsie - I know you're frustrated, but please don't seek help in multiple forums it tends to complicate and confuse.  You've got the thread in the Emergencies forum which is the very best place for this type of thing.  I put a cry out there to southern, hopefully she responds soon as I'm sure she'll know what to do to help.

Anyone wanting to help with the puppies should post in the ER thread:
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/2-day-old-pups-lethargic.28812/

Thank you.


----------



## woodsie (Apr 17, 2014)

yes sorry...i realized that i added my post in this thread (wasnt thinking) then added in emergency cause i thought it was better place...i will change the title of this thread so as to not cause further confusion. sorry again.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 12, 2014)

How are the pups doing @woodsie ?


----------

